# Which Nikon mid-telephoto lens to get?



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

I sold my D70s kit which included the AF-S DX Zoom-NIKKOR 18-70mm f/3.5-4.5G IF-ED. Now, I think I am regretting it. Is there a "better" lens for use in my D90? 

Assumming price is not an issue, which lens would you get to compliment my AF-S VR Zoom-NIKKOR 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6G IF-ED?

Standard ZoomAF-S DX NIKKOR 16-85mm f/3.5-5.6G ED VR
AF-S DX Zoom-NIKKOR 17-55mm f/2.8G IF-ED
AF-S DX NIKKOR 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6G VR
AF-S DX Zoom-NIKKOR 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6G ED II
AF-S DX Zoom-NIKKOR 18-70mm f/3.5-4.5G IF-ED $279
AF-S DX NIKKOR 18-105mm f/3.5-5.6G ED VR
AF-S DX Zoom-NIKKOR 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6G IF-ED
AF-S DX VR Zoom-NIKKOR 18-200mm f/3.5-5.6G IF-ED
AF-S NIKKOR 24-70mm f/2.8G ED
AF Zoom-NIKKOR 24-85mm f/2.8-4D IF


----------



## bkmk5 (Feb 19, 2008)

Subscribed.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Some of those are really expensive - and of course are the best.

1. If budget is $600, the 16-85, very sharp and nicely wide on the wide end. Just slow.

2. 18-70 - better lens than the other cheap kit lenses.

3. For faster f/2.8 on a $500 budget, the Tamron 17-50 or Sigma 18-50. I'd probably get the Sigma.

4. If money is no object, the 17-55 Nikon.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

I think the answer is how much do you want to spend.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

I would read the reviews available for these lenses:

http://www.slrgear.com/reviews/index.php
http://www.bythom.com/nikon.htm
http://www.naturfotograf.com/lens_zoom_00.html

I'm sure someone will mention Rockwell, but that someone won't be me.

I have had 2 of the lenses on your list. I had the 17-55 f2.8, which I sold in favor of the 24-70 f2.8 in April 2008 along with a 14-24 f2.8 as part of a planned preparation for FX format cameras. Both are capable of taking excellent photographs. They are large, heavy, professional quality lenses, and fairly expensive. I found 55mm to be lacking on the long end when I was shooting with a DX format camera. The gap in focal length between it and my 80-200 f2.8 AF-S was quite large. You can find good quality used copies of this lens for $900 to $1000 versus $1200 for a new copy. The 24-70 by itself doesn't make much sense for a DX format sensor as the wide end isn't very wide on that sort of camera. It should be paired with a wide angle zoom such as the 10-24 or 12-24. I would not recommend either of these lenses for you based on what I know of you and your needs.

If I had to rank the rest of your list, based on reviews and not personal experience, it would probably be this way:

16-85 VR
18-105 VR
18-200 VR
18-55 VR
18-70
18-135
24-85 non-AF-S
18-55 non-VR


----------



## dunny (Oct 10, 2007)

If you want to spend the money, look at the AF-S DX Zoom-NIKKOR 17-55mm f/2.8G IF-ED. I primarily use this lens to shoot weddings and my experience has been fantastic. 

If you want to try out something on the cheap, check out these two:

AF-S DX NIKKOR 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6G VR
AF-S DX Zoom-NIKKOR 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6G ED II

I think the first is the kit lens for the D60.....and it really isn't bad at all. Of course it is light and not made nearly as well as the 17-55 but I've seen some great results from it. If I didn't get paid to take photos I'd probably try one of the cheaper lenses and go from there.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

I have 3 lenses: 18-200 VR, 70-300 VR, and Sigma 50 f/1.4.

I will probably trade the 18-200 VR for a 16-85 VR. For low light, I'll probably bring the Sigma anyway, so I'm not sure I need an f/2.8 zoom. 

So even if the budget is high, you might still want the 16-85 VR, since it's as sharp as the 17-55 for half the money. Not sure you need the durability and build quality of a pro lens?


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

Dave 330i said:


> I sold my D70s kit which included the AF-S DX Zoom-NIKKOR 18-70mm f/3.5-4.5G IF-ED. Now, I think I am regretting it.


I bought one of those used when I got my D80... $160, great deal and I use it the most.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Cliff said:


> I would read the reviews available for these lenses:
> 
> http://www.slrgear.com/reviews/index.php
> http://www.bythom.com/nikon.htm
> ...


Thom favors the 18-70 while Rockwell swears by the 18-55. Will the AF-S work on the D90? I don't want a pro lens with my DX camera.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Dave 330i said:


> Thom favors the 18-70 while Rockwell swears by the 18-55. Will the AF-S work on the D90?


The rankings I gave are pretty much based on Hogan's reviews (and his comments in posts on dpreview) with some consultation to Rorslett and the slrgear.com site. Except he's not a fan of the 18-200 and that lens might go lower if he had to provide a ranked list. If you read his 18-105 review, he talks briefly about the other 18-xx lenses.

edit: According to Hogan, the 18-70 has been surpassed in quality by the newer designs. It is a good value if you are interested in buying a lens from the used market. Another discontinued lens to consider from the used market which is not on your list is the 24-85 f3.5-4.5 G AF-S. Like the 24-70 it's not going to go very wide on a DX format camera. I had one of these back when I had my D100, prior to the availability of DX-specific lenses, and it was a decent lens. I've thought about buying another as a lighter alternative to my 24-70 now that I am shooting with a D700.

edit ^ 2: It looks like he does have a ranked list. It is discussed in this article: http://www.bythom.com/nikon-dx-lens-summary.htm (and the 18-200 does indeed drop a notch).

AF-S will definitely work on your camera.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Dave 330i said:


> Thom favors the 18-70 while Rockwell swears by the 18-55. Will the AF-S work on the D90? I don't want a pro lens with my DX camera.


Dave, do you find your 70-300 to be noticeably sharper than the kit lens? If so, you may appreciate the 16-85. A lot of people match the 16-85 with the 70-300, since both are exceptionally sharp for consumer lenses, rivaling the pro lenses.


----------



## SRFast (Sep 3, 2003)

Dave 330i said:


> Thom favors the 18-70 while Rockwell swears by the 18-55. Will the AF-S work on the D90? I don't want a pro lens with my DX camera.


If you don't want a pro lens, I would go with the AF-S DX NIKKOR 16-85mm f/3.5-5.6G ED VR. AF-S lenses contain internal AF motors so they will work on any Nikon body, including the D40.

Hope this helps...JL


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Chris90 said:


> Dave, do you find your 70-300 to be noticeably sharper than the kit lens? If so, you may appreciate the 16-85. A lot of people match the 16-85 with the 70-300, since both are exceptionally sharp for consumer lenses, rivaling the pro lenses.


My D90 was not a kit, but I use the Nikon AF-S 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6 VR, definiteley sharper than the Nikon 70-300mm f/4-5.6G that I bought as an intrim lens. I never tried the Nikon AF Nikkor 70-300mm f/4-5.6D ED. The G lens is no longer in production.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

SRFast said:


> If you don't want a pro lens, I would go with the AF-S DX NIKKOR 16-85mm f/3.5-5.6G ED VR. AF-S lenses contain internal AF motors so they will work on any Nikon body, including the D40.
> 
> Hope this helps...JL


I'm going with the 18-55 VR DX lens for the time being, best deal out there.


----------

